# Danish Nurse... help how to get a job!



## Loyiwe (Jan 11, 2009)

As mentioned before my husband i have bought a house in Balito in 3yrs time we will be living to S.Africa by then my man will be on pension and i only 47 by then and could very much like to con"t working as an arthopædikirugik nurse i have been reading about how to get a job as nurse here on expatforum blog but i dont know how to go about where do i start from...? who to contact . iam aware of that i need to under go training of two yrs of which i have no problem...but i just need have some direct contact so that i will be able to make myself ready by the time we shall move down there .....iam right now working here in Denmark any information will be greatly appreciated my mail [email protected] thanks a lot!!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Netcare Clinics are the biggest Private Hospital group, I suggest you email them


----------

